
Netflix dominates viewing on TVs over all other streaming services - prostoalex
https://www.cnet.com/news/netflix-dominates-viewing-on-tvs-over-all-other-streaming-services/
======
figassis
Likely because it's the only one that does not require a VPN and/or a cable
subscription to access.

